

The Impact of Regret on 8 Successful Entrepreneurs - majesticoR
http://beatthe9to5.com/successful-entrepreneurs-impact-regret/

======
curiouslurker
If these people had significant accomplishments (or had tried really audacious
things and failed), then maybe I'd care what their answers were. Looks like
you eschewed the major leagues and went looking for folks to interview in the
pre-triple 'A' minors :)

